# الصناعات الصغيره



## رامه (19 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم انا تخرجت من _الهندسه_ _الكيميائيه_ هل يمكنني انشاء مصنع صغير لانتاج اى مده كيميائيه:63:


----------



## COCl2 (19 يناير 2011)

اذا كنت بسوريا مستحيل 
اذ كنت بلبنان ممكن
مصري ما بعرف لكن غالبا بتقدر 
اصلا ببلادنا ممنوع التصنيع فقط الاستيراد مسموح (التصنيع مسموح لناس محددين بيستوردوا معمل كامل من الخارج و المواد الكيميائية من الخارج و بيوصلوا المعمل بالكهرباء و هيك الصناعة (هذا الكلام بالنسبة لسوريا))
شو بدك تصنع ؟ يمكن بقدر ساعدك بايجاد تركيب المادة الي بدك تركبها ؟


----------



## مهندس المحبة (21 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم يمكنك انشاء معمل في أي مكان ويجب أن تعمل دراسة جدوى عن المكان وأحتياجه للمادة المصنعة ومدى الربح أو الخسارة قبل أجراء أي عمل لأن أكثر الأماكن كما قال الأخ COCl2 تعد خسارة عند بناء مصنع فيها بسبب التكلفة العالية للوقود أو الكهرباء والأجراءات المتخذة في تلك البلدان بتكون كلفة الأستيراد أقل من أن يكون محلي وبالتوفيق في مسعاكم والله يسهل لكم وأي مساعده نقدر عليها سوف نجيبك بها مع الشكر والتقدير ...


----------



## COCl2 (21 يناير 2011)

يا رامه انا قصدي عن نفسي بالكلام السابق وليس قصدي اكبر المسألة , عمبحكي على بلدي في سوريا حاولت ركب اسمدة اجنبية وعملت عينات وكنت مستعد اعمل لنفسي مصنع ابنيه بنفسي لكن الناس ما بيصدقوا انك ممكن تعمل شي و ان هذا الشيء شي كبير كثيرا , طبعا هنن مخهن صغير ما بيقدر يستوعب وهادا غير فحص كل عينة و اعمل سجل تجاري ليمصوا دمي فيه ودفع مصاري ومواقفات (هادا قصدي معنى ناس محددين ولازم تفهمها لحالك) الخ
غالبا انت من مصر و يمكن الشي غير عندك يعني انا حكيت عن نفسي 
هلأ بدك مصنع مثل ما قال الاخ مهندس المحبة بدك تستورد مصنع الخ 
انا سأفترض قصدك صناعة بالمنزل تستعمل فيها طناجر الطبخ وغيرها
شود بدك تصنع اشياء خفيفة مثل الصابون و شامبو وغيره أو أي شي غيره حتى لو أشياء صعبة فقط ارسل اسمها وبحاول ابحثلك عن تفصيلات العملية اذا ما بتعرفها 
لاني شايف اني كبرت المسالة زيادة عن اللزوم


----------



## رامه (24 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم معليش سوالي كان مفتوح انا اتمني اعمل مصنع سماد اليوريا انا سودانيه عندنا يشجعون الخريجين علي المشاريع وفي تمويل بس انا مابعرف من وين اجيب المواد الخام وحتي وحدات الانتاج وسمعت انو ممكن اناج الورنيش بالمنزل هل انا طموحه ذياده عن اللزوم ام ماذا وشكرا علي ردكم لي


----------



## المقدسي2011 (24 يناير 2011)

* أتمنى لك التوفيق*​


----------



## COCl2 (25 يناير 2011)

[FONT=&quot]معمل يوريا [/FONT]![FONT=&quot] انا كنت قاصد مثلا حموض أمينية و أشياء أخرى يعني أسمدة غالية أما اليوريا سماد رخيص وكمان إمكانياتي لا تصل لهذه الدرجة [/FONT],[FONT=&quot] الناس بيربحوا منه لأن الانتاج كبير حتى لو السعر منخفض [/FONT],[FONT=&quot] لكن أنا قصدت معمل بسيط و انتاج قليل لكن سعرها مرتفع وكمان هي الأسمدة صعب الواحد يحصل على طريقتها بالتالي انا سأكون المنتج الوحيد بالبلد [/FONT].[FONT=&quot] أصلا انا مثلك هذه السنة اتخرجت يعني ما في مصاري (يعني فلوس) [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]اليوريا بتفاعل الأمونيا مع [/FONT]CO2[FONT=&quot]:[/FONT]
2NH3 + CO2 --> NH2CONH2 + H2O[FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]مع حرارة أظن 150 سي لان حرارة تفسخ اليوريا منخفضة مع ضغط ؟؟؟[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]كمان على ما أظن بالعامل بيصنعوا غاز الأمونيا مباشرة [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] يكمن لتجربة بسيطة باليوريا (ما بعرف اذا بتنجح) اني أضيف سائل أمونيا بطنجرة ضغط و بطريقة سحرية أثقب طنجرة الضغط و أدخل أنبوب نحاس مثلا موصول بمولد [/FONT]CO2[FONT=&quot] مثلا مولد من تفاعل كربونات الصوديوم و حمض ومرر الغاز الى الأمونيا بحرارة 150 [/FONT].[FONT=&quot] في عندي تجربة بسيانات الصوديوم [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]بعدين أنتي قلت صناعة صغيرة وليس معمل ضخم[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]مشان الورنيش مزج سوائل و ليست سامة يعني ممكن ينعمل بالمنزل [/FONT],[FONT=&quot] الأنواع الحديثة ما بعرف بالضبط لكن وجدت طريقة قديمة ورنيش كان يستعمل بالثمانينيات [/FONT],[FONT=&quot] ليست مهمة لكن للمعرفة و كمان ممكن تتجرب بسهولة[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]المصدر: [/FONT]http://chestofbooks.com/crafts/meta...-To-Prepare-A-Varnish-For-Coating-Metals.html[FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]كتاب [/FONT]"The Tinman's Manual And Builder's And Mechanic's Handbook"[FONT=&quot][/FONT]
*ow To Prepare A Varnish For Coating Metals*

Digest one part of bruised copal in two parts of absolute alcohol; but as this varnish dries too quickly it is preferable to take one part of copal, one part of oil of rosemary, and two or three parts of absolute alcohol. This gives a clear varnish as limped as water. It should be applied hot, and when dry it will be found hard and durable.
الترجمة:كيف تحضر ورنيش لطلاء المعادن​ [FONT=&quot]ذوب 1 جزء [/FONT]copal[FONT=&quot] مدقوق في 2 جزء كحول مطلق [/FONT],[FONT=&quot] لكن بما أن هذا الورنيش يجف بسرعة يفضل أخذ 1 جزء [/FONT]copal[FONT=&quot] [/FONT],[FONT=&quot] 1 جزء زيت إكليلِ الجبل، و 1 الى 3 أجزاء كحول مطلق[/FONT].[FONT=&quot] هذا يعطي وريش واضح يتموج كالماء[/FONT].[FONT=&quot] يجب أن يطبق ساخنا وعندما يجف سيصبح صلب و متين[/FONT].[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
Copal[FONT=&quot] راتنج من شجرة ما بعرف و ين توجد لكن يمكن استبداله برا تنج شجرة الصنوبر وهاد ممكن الحصول عليه من شجرة الصنوبر[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]زيت إكليلِ الجبل[/FONT][FONT=&quot] مكن استبداله يمكن بزيت الكتان وفي كمان زيت الجوز[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]كحول مثل ايثانول[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]بتسخن الكحول ثم تضيف الراتنج و الزيت [/FONT],[FONT=&quot] كمان لازم يندهن و هو ساخن[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]كمان في راتنج من افرازات حشرات لكن هذه الراتجات كلها كانت تستعمل من زمان[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]الراتنجات اللي بالسوق لا أعرف مكوناتها لكن البحث عنها سهل [/FONT],[FONT=&quot] أو ما أجد تركيب مفصل ا سأرسله[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]


----------



## مهندس المحبة (25 يناير 2011)

بأسمي وأسم ملتقى المهندسين العرب أقدم شكري وتقديري لك أخي COCl2 على هذا الجهد المبارك في مساعدة أخوتك في الملتقى وإن شاء الله لك الثواب الجزيل ...


----------



## COCl2 (27 يناير 2011)

الله يسلمك يا أخي المشرف
[FONT=&quot]العملية الصناعية:[/FONT] http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bosch-Meiser_urea_process[FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]تفاعل الثلج الجاف ([/FONT]CO2[FONT=&quot] مضغوط حتى يصبح ثلج) و سائل أمونيا (سائل مضغوط) [/FONT],[FONT=&quot] التفاعل باعث للحرارة[/FONT]
2 NH3 + CO2 ↔ H2N-COONH4[FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]تفسخ كربمات الأمونيوم الى يوريا و ماء [/FONT],[FONT=&quot] التفاعل يحتاج حرارة من مصدر خارجي [/FONT]
H2N-COONH4 ↔ (NH2)2CO + H2O[FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]تحول المواد المتفاعلة ناقص [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]المصدر:[/FONT] http://www.oralchelation.com/faq/data/data3.htm[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]اليوريا أولا حضر من البول في [/FONT][FONT=&quot]1773 [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]في 1828 يمعالجة ايزو سيانات الفضة بحل كلوريد الأمونيوم [/FONT]
AgCNO + NH4Cl --> AgCl + NH2CONH2[FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]في 1870 انتج بتسخين كربمات الامونيوم في سفينة مسدودة [/FONT]
NH3CO2NH3 --> NH2CONH2 + H2O[FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]اليوريا تنتج تجاريا بتجفيف كربمات الأمونيوم [/FONT]NH2COONH4[FONT=&quot] بحرارة و ضغط عاليان [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]كربمات الأمونيوم بتفاعل مباشر بين الأمونيا و [/FONT]CO2[FONT=&quot] [/FONT],[FONT=&quot] هذه التفاعلات تنفذ آنيا في مفاعل بضغط عالي[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]كربمات الأمونيوم [/FONT]ammonium carbamate[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]كربمات هي ملح أو أستر لحمض الكربميك [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]كربمات الأمونيوم: الكتلة المولية 78.09 يغلي 60 مع تبخر و الصيغة [/FONT]CH6N2O2[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]المصدر [/FONT]http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC1252026/pdf/biochemj01142-0071.pdf[FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]حضرت اليوريا بالتحليل الكهربائي لكربونات الأمونيوم أو بيكربونات الأمونيوم بالتيار المستمر و بالتيار المتناوب[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]ظهر امكانية اكتشاف اليوريا في حلول مركزة من كربونات الامونيوم بعد [/FONT][FONT=&quot]الإنارة بالأشعة فوق البنفسجية لفترات 2-10 ساعات. هذا متوافق مع إستنتاجات [/FONT]Bailey[FONT=&quot] الذي اكتشف آثار يوريا بعد تعرض مزيج غازات الامونيا و [/FONT]CO2[FONT=&quot] للأشعة فوق البنفسجية [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]كربونات الأمونيوم التجارية [/FONT][FONT=&quot]مؤلف من كربمات الأمونيوم [/FONT],[FONT=&quot] كربونات الأمونيوم [/FONT],[FONT=&quot] كربونات هيدروجين امونيوم بنسب مختلفة[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]لذا فكرت ربما يمكن معمل بسيط بتحضير الكربمات بطريقة مختلفة ثم التسخين بحاوية مسدودة لحرارة تجفيف الكربمات لتتفسخ الى يوريا مثل الطريقة القديمة [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]كربمات الأمونيوم تفاجأت أي ما لقيت شي كثير عنها (بعرف في سموم بيصنوعها بالكربمات غالبا لهذا السبب) [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]امرار [/FONT]CO2[FONT=&quot] في محلول مركز من [/FONT]NH4OH[FONT=&quot] سيعطي كربمات و كربونات و بيكربونات [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]حل الكربمات [/FONT]PH=7[FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]حل الكربونات [/FONT]PH=9[FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]البيكربونات نسيت[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]هلأ امرار الغاز حتى [/FONT]PH=7[FONT=&quot] سيعطي ربما حل كربمات صافي ثم بلورة ثم تسخين أو بدون بلورة و التسخين ما بعرف [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]وفي كمان الطريقة تبع الكربونات تعريض محلول مشبع لأشعة فوق بنفسجية (شمس مثلا) ل 10 ساعات سينتج يوريا [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] الشغلة بدها شوية بحث و يمكن الوصول لطريقة بسيطة [/FONT]


----------



## رامه (28 يناير 2011)

مشكور لاهتمامك انت والمشرف بموضوعي بس الفكره اصلا انا عاوزه شئ انتجو وابيع يعني اذا تصنيع اليوريا صعب ممكن اي شئ اخر


----------



## مهندس المحبة (29 يناير 2011)

رامه قال:


> مشكور لاهتمامك انت والمشرف بموضوعي بس الفكره اصلا انا عاوزه شئ انتجو وابيع يعني اذا تصنيع اليوريا صعب ممكن اي شئ اخر



السلام عليكم يمكنك أنتاج أي مادة تريد ولكل مادة اهمية مختلفة في مجال العمل من ناحية التصنيع والتسويق ومدى ربحه مسقبلا لكي يتم التوسع به مستقبلا ويمكنك رؤية طريقة التصنيع في الملتقى في عدة مواضيع مختلفة ويوجد كما أعتقد كتاب عن أنتاج اليوريا في القسم وبالتوفيق في مسعاكم ...


----------



## abue tycer (30 يناير 2011)

ممكن ولكن في البداية خططي اي صناعة تريدين العمل بها واحصلي على فرصة تدريب واطلاع على تفاصيل هذه الصناعة ومن ثم ادخلي في انشاء المشروع التي تريدين مع تحياتي ...........


----------



## COCl2 (31 يناير 2011)

[FONT=&quot]بلاها اليوريا مع أني صرت شايفها أسهل من ما توقعت و المشكلة فقط بانتاج الكربمات بتفاعل الغازات تحت ضغط أما تجفيف الكربمات الى يوريا ما بدها ضغط فقط تسخين [/FONT],[FONT=&quot] يعني ممكن الواحد يجد طريقة أسهل للكربمات أويمكن اذا كربونات الأمونيوم جففت يمكن بتنتج يوريا لست متأكد والخلاصة ممكنالواحد يجد طريقة أسهل[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]سأنسى الآن اليوريا و خلينا على الورنيش[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]ورنيش [/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT]alcohol acid=alcid[FONT=&quot] =[/FONT]alkyd[FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot] يعني كحول و حمض بالتالي مثل تفاعل الاسترة العادي[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]الحمض هون حمض دهني يحوي مجموعتين [/FONT]COOH[FONT=&quot] مع زيت نباتي بينتج راتنج[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]مثل حمض [/FONT]phthalic[FONT=&quot] و جليسرين[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]سابحث عن طريقة ممكن تطبيقها بسهولة [/FONT]


----------



## مهندس المحبة (31 يناير 2011)

أخي COCl2 بارك الله على جهدك المبارك في مساعدة أخوانك في الملتقى ...


----------



## COCl2 (5 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم 
تصنيع الورنيش سهل فقط الراتنج المشكلة 
حمضان ثتائي الكربوكسيل فقط اجدهما يستخدمان هما *phthalic و ربما اسمه melic لا اذكر بالضبط
**phthalic باكسدة النيفثالين و الآخر بأكسدة البنزين
اذا هذه المواد متوافرة لديكم اذا الواحد ممكن ينتقل للمرحلة الثانية أما اذا غير متوافرة بالتالي يجب البحث عن طريقة سهلة للأكسدة
الاكسدة عادة ب V2O5 لكنه غير متوافر بالنسبة لي أما زهناك عدة طرق اخرى لكني اعتقد انها ليست مفيدة تجاريا كطريقة الفانديوم لك رما تكون مفيدة لم أبحث وهذه الطرق مثل التحليل الكهربائي للنيفثالين أو أكسدة رابع كلوريد النيفثالين بحمض النيتريك والاخيرة سهلة لكنها تحتاج مولد كلور
لم أبحث في هذه البضع ايام بسبب لا اجد وقت
*


----------



## COCl2 (5 فبراير 2011)

[font=&quot]نسيت أقول[/font]
[font=&quot]ما بعرف اذا بيهمك الأمر كصناعة صغيرة لكن في موضوع الاسمدة الكيماوية وكيفية تحضيرها عميحكوا عن سماد فوسفات اليوريا هاد سماد حمضي و يستخدم للتربة القلوية [/font]
[font=&quot]وجدت براءة اختراع منذ قبل اسبوع وترجمتها بآخر بريد بالموضوع لكنها حسب ما مشهور عن براءات الاختراع هي حتى اني بقرأ كثير بالمنتديات الأجنبية أن براءات الاختراع هذه أغلبها كذب لكن لا أعرف ماذا يستفيد الشخص من الذي يكتبها من ذلك[/font]
[font=&quot]المهم أنا جربتها بحمض فوسفوريك لكن ما بعرف شو تركيزه لأني وقت بسأل البائع يقول لا أعرف لكني دائما أقرا أن تركيز الحمض التجاري [/font][font=&quot]85%. [/font]
[font=&quot]قبل حوالي أسبوع جربت تجربتين فاشلتين و الأخير نجحت وفيها سخنت حمض الفوسفوريك بحمام ماء مغلي حتى سخن قليلا و لا أعرف ما الحرارة ثم اضفت مسحوق اليوريا ناعم مطحون ذابت اليوريا و لم يترسب شيء [/font],[font=&quot] زدت التسخين شوي [/font][font=&quot]فبدأت تخرج فقاعات وطبعا اليوريا بدأت تتفسخ تخرج [/font]nh3[font=&quot] لكنه يتفاعل مباشرة مع الحمض لكن خرج بعضها لذا أزلتها بسرعة [/font]
[font=&quot]كان يفترض ان تتبلور فوسفات اليوريا لكن ما نتج شيء حسب براءة الاختراع[/font]
[font=&quot]تركته يبرد لحرارة الغرفة كمان لم يترسب شيء[/font]
[font=&quot]وضعته في الثلاجة لقترة ساعة تقريبا وعندما رجعت لقيتها كتلة صلبة [/font],[font=&quot] فكرت أولا الحمض متجمد و اليوريا ترسبت فأخرجته و تركته في حرارة الغرفة فبقي متصلب فسحقتها الى مسحوق لكن كان المسحوق رطب فاعتقدت انها فاشلة ومازال في حمض فوسفوريك وبعد يومين فركت المسحوق باصابعي فوجدته ناشف بالتالي الرطب كان الماء الفائض من الحمض [/font]
[font=&quot]ما بعرف اذا هاد بينفعك فقط احسب النسب جزيء فوسفوريك لجزيئ يوريا ويفترض ما يبقى حمض زيادة [/font],[font=&quot] بالنسبة لي ما عرفت تركيز حمض الفوسفوريك المظبوط بسبب البائع[/font]
[font=&quot]نيترات اليوريا بنفس الأسلوب تقريبا [/font]
[font=&quot]مشان الورنيش مالي نسيان لكن حتى الواحد يجد طريقة بسيطة لتركيب حمض ثنائي الكربوكسيل [/font],[font=&quot] في طريقة لأكسدة النيفتالين بديكرومات و في طرقة بفوق المنجنات بدل أكسيد الفانديوم وفي طريقة باستخدام كبريتات لا أذكر ايش مع محفز اكسيد الزئبق يمكن لا اذكر [/font],[font=&quot] عمفكر بما ان محفزات الاكسدة متنوعة بالتالي يمكن في طريقة ببيروكسيد الهيدروجين[/font]


----------



## COCl2 (10 فبراير 2011)

[FONT=&quot]اخطأت بالسابق[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]راتنج ورنيش الألكيد التجاري سيحتاج 3 مواد و ليس 2:[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]حمض ثنائي الكربوكسيل [/FONT],[FONT=&quot] زيت دهني غير مشبع [/FONT],[FONT=&quot] كحول يحوي 3 مجموعات هيدروكسيل مثل سوربيتول أو أسهل جليسرين[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]حمض ثنائي الكربوكسيل لأ أجد يستملون الا انهيدرد الفثاليك [/FONT]C8H4O3[FONT=&quot] ( أخطأت في الأعلى وقلت حمض أصلا تحويل حمض الفثاليك الى انهيدرد يحتاج تسخين فقط) و انهيدريد المايك [/FONT]C4H2O3[FONT=&quot] لكن لا أعرف ماذا لا أقرأ عن حمض الاوكساليك [/FONT](COOH)2[FONT=&quot] يمكن ايجاده بسهولة بالسوق لكن ربما اذا الواحد بحث عن استخدامه سيجد [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]حمض دهني غير مشبع يستعملون فيه عاد حمض يحوي 18 ذرة كربون أو أكثر [/FONT],[FONT=&quot] الحصول على الحمض افترض لن يكون مشكلة كل ما علي أخذ الزيت و تصبينه بالصودا ثم التحميض و الزيت مثل زيت القلي [/FONT],[FONT=&quot] لماذا حمض دهني غير مشبع؟ لأنه سيتأكسد بالهواء وعندما يتأكسد كل حمض دهني سيرتبط بالآخر برابطة احادية بواسطة ذرة أكسجين[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]كحول يحوي 3 مجموعات هيدروكسيل مثل الجليسرين و هو متوافر جدا بالسوق[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]الآ، المصيبة هو انهيدرد الفثاليك لأني أنا لا أرى أنه متوافر بالسوق حتى اذا اريد السؤال عنه البائع و أنا متأكد لن يعرفه [/FONT],[FONT=&quot] و المشكلة الأكبر اني اقرأ ان الحمض رخيص جدا يعني الواحد سيتعب بتركيب حمض رخيص[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]ثم تخلط المواد الثلاثة بنسب مولية جزيئية 1:1:1[/FONT] [FONT=&quot] و تسخن في قدر حتى تصبح لزجة[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]الآن طرق تصنيع انهيدرد الفثاليك:[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]الطريقة الحديثة تستخدم خامس أكسيد الفانديوم:[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]يسخن النيفثالين [/FONT]C8H4O3[FONT=&quot] أو الكسيلين [/FONT]C6H4(CH3)3[FONT=&quot] حتى يبدأ بالتبخر [/FONT],[FONT=&quot] يمرر مع البخار غاز الأكسجين حسب ما قرأت ببراءات الاختراع لكن أرى جعل الاكسجين يتفقع داخل المصهور سيكون أفضل [/FONT],[FONT=&quot] بوضع بطريق البخار الذاهب الى المستلم [/FONT]V2O5[FONT=&quot] مسخن (مثل تحضير حمض الكبريتيك) الذي سيؤكسده ثم يعود ليتأكسد بالاكسجين الممرر و هكذا لتصبح عملية مستمرة [/FONT],[FONT=&quot] لماذا هذه العملية التجارية؟ لأن كل ما احتاجه نيفثالين و غاز أكسجين (تحليل كههربائي لصودا الكاوية و استخدام اقطاب حديد لا مشكلة) و أكسد فانديوم اذي يؤكسد بشكل مستمر بالتالي العملية أرخص منن غيرها [/FONT],[FONT=&quot] طبعا لا اظنك ستعملها بالمنزل لصناعتك الصغيرة [/FONT],[FONT=&quot] قرأ ايضا براءات اختراع تستعمل مزيج من اكسيد الفانديوم و اكسيد التيتانيوم لذا ربما يمكن استبدال اكسيد التيتانيوم بالفانديوم [/FONT],[FONT=&quot] أكسيد الحديد سيعمل لكن الفانيوم الاكثر كفاءة [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]أكسدة النيقثالين بحمض الكبريتيك باستخدام محفز كبريتات الزئبق [/FONT],[FONT=&quot] هذه مخترعها الماني حاولت البحث عن براءة اختراها لكني لم اجدها حتى بكتابة الأسم بالالماني [/FONT],[FONT=&quot] كل ما عليك أن تسخن لحرارة 300 سي في فرن لمدة بضع ساعات يعني بتحطها بفرن معير بالترمستات ثم تذهب لعمل اشياء اخرى ثم تعود [/FONT],[FONT=&quot] أنا لا أفهم لماذا يستعملون كبريات الزئبق كمحفز أكسدة لكن الطرقة الأب لهذه الطريقة كانت بأكسدة النيثالين بحمض كبريتك مدخن يحوي 20% [/FONT]SO3[FONT=&quot] يعني [/FONT]SO3[FONT=&quot] هو الذي يؤكسد [/FONT],[FONT=&quot] بالتالي ربما كبريتات الزئبق ستحرر [/FONT]SO3[FONT=&quot] بالتسخين الذي يقوم بالاكسدة بالتالي يفترض خروج رائحة غاز [/FONT]SO2[FONT=&quot] (رائحة قتيش أو كبريت محترق) ربما كبريتات الحديد ستعمل نفس الشيء واذا تعمل سيكون ارخص من الزئبق[/FONT],[FONT=&quot] لكني أقرأ يحتاج لتقطير أو تسامي حمض الفثاليك الناتج بعد الانتهاء و وهذه المشكلة لكن تبدو الطريقة جيدة [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]الطريقة الأخيرة و الاقدم وهي كانت التجارية ,الا يمرر الكلور على النيفثالين (غالبا مصهور) لينتج رابع كلوريد النيفثالين ثم يحمض بحمض النتريك الذي سيؤكسد النيفثالين وبما أنه أكسدة بالتالي سيخرج غاز [/FONT]NO2 [FONT=&quot] أحمر و [/FONT]HCl[FONT=&quot] كنتيجة للتفاعل ثم يجفف الماء المتبقي للحصول على حمض الفثاليك الذي بالتسخين ينتج الانهيدرد و يجمع بالتسامي طبعا هذه العملية موادها أكثر و أغلى لذا ألغيت لكن يمكن تطبيقها[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]ربما يمكن ببيروكسيد الهيدروجين لكن لست متأكد [/FONT],[FONT=&quot] اولا اقترحتها من عقلي لكن يبدو انها موجودة فعلا[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]عندي تجربة بين ملفاتي لتحضير انهيدريد الفثاليك بطريقة حمض الكبلريتيك اذا تريدها سأرسلها [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]يبدو بأنك غيرت رأيك وتجد العملية صعبة [/FONT],[FONT=&quot] اذا كل شيء ستراه صعبا يعني لن تنتج شيء [/FONT],[FONT=&quot]مثلا طريقة حمض الكبريتيك ستكون سهلة للصناعة الصغيرة[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]هي المعادلات تبع لكن غير متوازنة لأن السلاسل طويلة أصلا الغاية ليست موازنتها لكن لفهمها [/FONT],[FONT=&quot] الدوائ الحمراء يعني البقية سلسلة [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]سألتك اذ الحمض لديك متوافر تجاريا فلم تجب!!!!!!!![/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]اذا غيرت رايك و تريد شيء آخر يمكنك صنعه سأعطيك اياه أو أجده اذا لا أعرفه[/FONT]





[FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]يا مشرف ممكن تثبت الصورة عندك[/FONT],[FONT=&quot] لأني واضعها في استضافة مجانية وممكن تروح شي يوم لذا اذا ممكن تخزن الصورة عندك و تبدل الرابط [/FONT]


----------



## COCl2 (10 فبراير 2011)

كمان فوسفات اليوريا لا أعرف ما سعر السماد لكن كل ما عليك تذويب اليوريا بحمض فوسفوريك ساخن و على مايبدو لن يحدث اندماج بالتسخين ثم بالتبريد لتحت الصفر يحدث اندماج


----------

